# Nothalt-Taster Schutz vor Wasser



## unwissender22 (19 März 2010)

Habe eine Nothalt Schaltung. Einzelne Notaus-Taster sind eine einem gehäuse mit enprechender IP Nummer verbaut (Sprizwasserfest). Einzelne sollen nun direkt in unseren Gehäusen verbaut werden, teils in der nähe von lüftungsschlitzen. 
Ist das Erlaubt, finde nichts in den Vorschriften, jemand nen tipp?


----------



## Chräshe (19 März 2010)

Hallo unwissender,

das ist abhängig davon, welche Schutzart an der Maschine gefordert ist und welche Schutzart du bei der gewünschten Montage erreichen kannst.
Pauschale Antworten gibt es da nicht! 

Für die Montage im Maschinenholm gibt es auch Einzelgehäuse für Bedienelemente. Der Hersteller dürfte Moeller oder Siemens sein. Leider haben beide eine neue gestaltete Homepage. Auf die Schnelle konnte ich da nichts mehr finden... :sb6:

Gruß
Chräshe


----------

